# Poodles in the Rocky Mountains!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sookie makes me melt!  What a fun place to go hike. I need to convince the BF that we should take the poodles and go for a road trip somewhere with mountains, and go hiking sometime.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Awww...I love the picture where the are zonked out in the back of the car. Adorable! Great pictures!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW, what a backdrop for photos.

The setting and your spoos are picture perfect.

Thanks for sharing your day.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful place to hike! Sookie looks so happy in all the pics. I love how she stacks and waits- so cute. We like hiking, too. Our mountains look very different from yours. I love seeing the different places around the world, especially when there's poodles in it.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Awwwwe, don't they look cute! I love the last picture where they are zonked out - most likely from all that Alberta mountain air! Where in Kananaskis did you go?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

We went to upper kananaskis lake and hiked around the lake. 12 km. Kind of a grey day but really pretty anyways.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

oh my goodness how absolutely GORGEOUS the setting AND your spoos are!! I won't show Huxley - he'll be so jealous lol. I can't wait until we can get him out for hikes! He's going to love it! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Your spoos are awesome representations of the breed. So gorgeous! The scenery is incredible too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Talk about a "Rocky Mountain high," what a glorious outing!! The beautiful scenery does justice to your stunning poodles. Wish I were there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Talk about a "Rocky Mountain high," what a glorious outing!! The beautiful scenery does justice to your stunning poodles. Wish I were there!!!!!!!!!!


You'll just have to come up here sometime! Is that a new picture of Chagall? Gosh, I absolutely love him!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> You'll just have to come up here sometime! Is that a new picture of Chagall? Gosh, I absolutely love him!


You know, Chagall and I _ could _use a road trip! Thanks for admiring Chagall's new picture, he'd sure like to come by and "admire" Sadie and Lacey!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Breathtaking photos...of Spoos AND the mountains...really beautiful!


----------

